
Bootbox.js - alert, confirm and flexible dialogs for Twitter's bootstrap - kjventura
http://paynedigital.com/2011/11/bootbox-js-alert-confirm-dialogs-for-twitter-bootstrap
======
paynedigital
Hi all - thanks for all the comments, great to see this article made it to
Hacker News! Glad some more people are finding a use for the library. Feel
free to get involved with the project on Github - not sure of HN etiquette so
won't post the link but it's available via the article.

Cheers!

Nick

~~~
templaedhel
Nick, we love links, post away.

~~~
paynedigital
I guess on a site all about links I really should have figured that one out!

Main github repo: <https://github.com/makeusabrew/bootbox>

Issues list / feature requests:
<https://github.com/makeusabrew/bootbox/issues>

And a bit of a rubbish demo: <http://makeusabrew.github.com/bootbox/demo/>

Cheers!

Nick

~~~
jpadvo
Hi Nick! Thanks for making this, I'm going to add it to a project right now.

One quick note -- it'd be cool if you had a big "find me on Github" button
near the top, just for convenience. And so that people understand right away
that it is a project they can easily download and mess around with.

You could even go for something snazzy like an unofficial Github watch or fork
button:

[http://www.markdotto.com/2011/11/26/introducing-
unofficial-g...](http://www.markdotto.com/2011/11/26/introducing-unofficial-
github-buttons/)

~~~
paynedigital
Those unofficial watch / follow buttons are awesome! I'll definitely find a
way to integrate one or both of them into articles which relate to Github
repos. Cheers! :)

------
jonknee
I ended up making something very similar to this for my current project, glad
to know it wasn't just me. Mine's a bit more specialized to fit into my app as
a module and is made to manage all modals (handy to have to manually manage
making sure only one modal is shown at a time). Hopefully there are some spots
I can contribute to here.

------
bradders
Sweet, twitter bootstrap is already awesome, and this makes it ... awesome-er!
Lovely stuff.

------
guy_weston
Pretty cool. A nice exploration of what's possible with the framework

------
kjventura
Thanks Nick! I'm one of the very first user of this from the day it was
released and the one who shared it here. bootbox helped me a lot in my thesis
web app! Cheers! Enjoy :)

------
leak
This is really awesome! I'm just getting started on bootstrap and this looks
like it's going to make things even easier. Thanks for your work!

------
csswizardry
Ah cool, my good buddy Nick made this!

------
jrydberg
is it just me that thinks dialog boxes sucks?

i don't want to get interrupted in my flow.

design so that you don't need something to pop up in the users face.

------
amccloud
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/#javascript>

~~~
jonknee
What's your point? Their JS for Modals doesn't let you create modals, just
show/hide them and provide a few events.

<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/javascript.html#modal>

